# 2007 Stumpjumper Classic Update...



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

Didn't see it mentioned here yet so...

Info from the '07 Reno show confirmed they are doing a small run (200) of Stumpjumper Classic bikes. The way-too-modern 9-speed cranks are intact. No word at this point as to whether the GC tires will be available aftermarket, but if you _really_ want a pair you could get them by plunking down the $1200 to $1300 Specialized will be asking for the entire bike. Here's the press sheet:


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

filegiant said:


> Didn't see it mentioned here yet so...
> 
> Info from the '07 Reno show confirmed they are doing a small run (200) of Stumpjumper Classic bikes. The way-too-modern 9-speed cranks are intact. No word at this point as to whether the GC tires will be available aftermarket, but if you _really_ want a pair you could get them by plunking down the $1200 to $1300 Specialized will be asking for the entire bike. Here's the press sheet:


Thanks for the update but.... 
$1200-$1300?!?! You could buy an original '82 Stumpy for less than half that price in excellent condition. I paid $350 for mine a year ago, and it was ridden 100 miles or less. (the seller slipped up)

I'm still hoping they reissue the tires.

Craig


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

82Sidewinder said:


> Thanks for the update but....
> $1200-$1300?!?! You could buy an original '82 Stumpy for less than half that price in excellent condition. I paid $350 for mine a year ago, and it was ridden 100 miles or less. (the seller slipped up)
> 
> I'm still hoping they reissue the tires.
> ...


I agree it's steep. It's cool they had the guts to do it, but I still feel they went 80%. That crankset and rear derailleurs--and to a lesser extent, the shifters--scream modern mtb. The very group this would appeal to will be turned off by these parts. It's probably the low numbers and the frameset/handlebars that are partially driving that msrp.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I bet they all sell.


I sent my email to Specialized about reissuing the tires.

I have a lot of bikes I'd run them on and I hope it'll drop the market value of Porcs.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

how much you think it will weigh?


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

Nissan did the same thing a few years ago with the Z cars. Cool thing with them is they went to the extent of tracking down collectors to make the batch of cars a period correct as possible. Think they went w/ modern brakes and such, but the rest was vintage 80's Z car. Can't rember if it was the 280z or not though.

Kuddo's to the big S for doing it though.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

ThatHurt said:


> Nissan did the same thing a few years ago with the Z cars. Cool thing with them is they went to the extent of tracking down collectors to make the batch of cars a period correct as possible. Think they went w/ modern brakes and such, but the rest was vintage 80's Z car. Can't rember if it was the 280z or not though.
> 
> Kuddo's to the big S for doing it though.


They were 240z's, and I THINK they were late 70's, but I'll be the first to admit I could be wrong. If only I had access to some sort of device that allowed me to research obscure information such as this....  :thumbsup:


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

those cranks though.. couldn't they spec something less jarring looking? It's like sticking a set of 4" travel forks on there or something.

At least something using a solid axle BB and 5 arm spider.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

RickD. said:


> They were 240z's, and I THINK they were late 70's, but I'll be the first to admit I could be wrong. If only I had access to some sort of device that allowed me to research obscure information such as this....  :thumbsup:


Yeah, they were 240s, but the 240 was sold in the US from '69 to '73. (the early ones where the best Z made)

The Stumpy price is big. Not sure how well it will sell at that price.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> those cranks though.. couldn't they spec something less jarring looking? It's like sticking a set of 4" travel forks on there or something.
> 
> At least something using a solid axle BB and 5 arm spider.


... yeah, and sugino has some of the old specialized cranks still availiable.










ciao
flo


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

filegiant said:


> I agree it's steep. It's cool they had the guts to do it, but I still feel they went 80%. That crankset and rear derailleurs--and to a lesser extent, the shifters--scream modern mtb. The very group this would appeal to will be turned off by these parts. It's probably the low numbers and the frameset/handlebars that are partially driving that msrp.


I agree. I admire Specialized's committment to the history of the sport. They are increasing awareness among the new generation of riders. The 25th Anniversary book was very well done.

The crankset, shifters, and derailleur have to go. The frame, bars, seat/seatpost and tires all look dead on and incredible. I was excited about getting one until I saw the price.

Considering they are only making 200, (for now) I believe they will sell all of them too.

Craig


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

floibex said:


> ... yeah, and sugino has some of the old specialized cranks still availiable.
> 
> ciao
> flo


Whoa! Why didn't they spec this instead?????


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

82Sidewinder said:


> Whoa! Why didn't they spec this instead?????


And Paul's Thumbies would have been a better fit too.


----------



## toddz69 (Apr 8, 2005)

82Sidewinder said:


> The 25th Anniversary book was very well done.


Where can you find this book? I remember seeing some references to it last year before it was released.

Thanks,
Todd Z.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> those cranks though.. couldn't they spec something less jarring looking? It's like sticking a set of 4" travel forks on there or something.
> 
> At least something using a solid axle BB and 5 arm spider.


I agree, that drivetrain is attrocius.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

toddz69 said:


> Where can you find this book? I remember seeing some references to it last year before it was released.
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd Z.


Your local Specialized dealer should be able to order one. If you don't have a local dealer, PM me and I can help get you a copy.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Ah yes...fond memories of when Special-Ed didn't SUE EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

rockhound said:


> Ah yes...fond memories of when Special-Ed didn't SUE EVERYBODY!!!


I know it's popular to pick on a big, successful company like Specialized, but most of the lawsuits I've seen Specialized engage have appeared be legitimate and justified. I'm sure they've spend enourmous amounts of money patents and have every right to defend their intellectual property. If someone infringes on a patent, why is it surprising that the owner would react?


----------



## toddz69 (Apr 8, 2005)

filegiant said:


> Your local Specialized dealer should be able to order one. If you don't have a local dealer, PM me and I can help get you a copy.


Thanks-I'll check with them.

Todd Z.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool move by Specialized to release these. Charging such a high price I could careless about(probably b/c i am not gonna buy one), you have to figure though anyone who would desire buying one of these probably has the money to spend the 1200/1300. Not that price gouging is moral but in this case its like if porsche did a repro of the 550 Spyder, yea I would love to buy one but only would if I already had my modern cars and a couple hundred grand laying around. (Maybe a bad comparison I don't know)




P.S. Would have been EVEN cooler if they had completely took the plunge and made every detail vintage.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

filegiant said:


> I know it's popular to pick on a big, successful company like Specialized, but most of the lawsuits I've seen Specialized engage have appeared be legitimate and justified. I'm sure they've spend enourmous amounts of money patents and have every right to defend their intellectual property. If someone infringes on a patent, why is it surprising that the owner would react?


Patents are one thing...

But going after Mountain Cycle for calling their bike Stumptown!?!

Come on...that's over the line.


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

rockhound said:


> Patents are one thing...
> 
> But going after Mountain Cycle for calling their bike Stumptown!?!
> 
> Come on...that's over the line.


OK, you got me on that one I forgot about that story.

Along those lines, wasn't it Schwinn that sued Specialized during the late 90's because the Big S registered names like "www.schwinnsucks.com" that would re-direct to the Specialized website? I thought that was pretty humorous!


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

rockhound said:


> Patents are one thing...
> 
> But going after Mountain Cycle for calling their bike Stumptown!?!
> 
> Come on...that's over the line.


OK, you got me on that one I forgot about that story.

Along those lines, wasn't it Schwinn that sued Specialized during the late 90's because the Big S registered names like "www.schwinnsucks.com" that would re-direct to the Specialized website? I thought that was pretty humorous!


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> And Paul's Thumbies would have been a better fit too.


I agree. It doesn't make sense that Specialized would meticulously reproduce the frame, fork, bars, etc, but then spec parts that completely undermine the bike's vintage look.

Instead of waiting for the 2007 Sumpjumper, I bought a 1983? Stumpjumper Sport on Ebay that is all original for $225. I'll order a set of Timbuk II's from First Flight and ride away for 1/5th the price.

Craig


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

toddz69 said:


> Where can you find this book? I remember seeing some references to it last year before it was released.
> 
> Thanks,
> Todd Z.


http://cgi.ebay.com/SPECIALIZED-STU...51QQihZ020QQcategoryZ2904QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Todd, I found an auction for the 25th anniversary book on Ebay, signed by Ned Overend. Starting bid is 99 cents, and no bids so far. It's not my auction, but I thought I'd pass it along.

Craig


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Called Specialized to ask about the reissue of ground controls and was given the news that so far they are only for the reissued bikes only. Went something like:

Me: I belong to a VRC group and heard about through there.
Specialized Rep: Yeah, I thought as much.
Me: Been getting a bunch of calls from the vintage people?
Rep: Oh yeah.

Seems like we've been doing our jobs and at least trying.

'Guin


----------

